
Show HN: Snappd – Easily upload and discover great stories from Snapchat/Instagram - rustywicket
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/snappd-home-vertical-video/id1137404251?mt=8
======
rustywicket
Hey, just launched Snappd first real app we have made using Swift.

Idea came about as I spent a lot of time making stories on Snapchat myself
(tips on development) all for the content to be lost after 24 hours.

We made Snappd to easily let creators upload their stories so they can be
rediscovered and actually add in sharing for stories that would otherwise have
just been lost.

(Full redesign and bug fixes coming super soon.)

